# Garmin vs Dogtra



## Black Duck Dog (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok time to get a new collar. I have always had a TT Know it looks like everyone is going to Dogtra. I would like to get the Garmin 550 but am hesitant after reading post on here. What do you guys think? Have you had any problems with the Garmin 550?


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

I have been using the Garmin 550 for over a year. The first one lasted only 30 days but was replaced for free (bad battery). Like it so far when using it 5 days a week. Is better in the water than my Dogtra. Charges quickly and holds a charge a long time. Also has excellent range. The people I have talked with using Garmin have not mentioned any problems. My Garmin currently has a poor connection between the y and the collar when on the charger and I need to check it to make sure it is charging.


----------



## JRinNE (Nov 11, 2014)

Been using my 550 for about a month and a half, works great, no problems.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

have had dogtra for years....either brand is the way to go,,,i just find the dogtras more comfortable to hang around neck while hunting....


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a 550 with two collars. Use them almost every day and have not had a problem. Not crazy about the 5/8 collar strap.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have had my Dogtra RT since November and been very happy with it. I was a former Pro 500 user and the thing I like most about the RT is not having to switch anything to have nick/contant. Also like the longer warranty from a company who is committed to the dog world!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm also expecting to have to replace my 10 yr old Dogtra 1800 collars soon (previously had several TT's) and currently am considering (in this order)

Dogtra Edge RT

Garmin 550

E-Collars Einstein ET-800TS "Boss" : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...gclid=CIus-ty_zsYCFQswaQodSFcOoA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

I have owned a Dogtra RT for about 6 months. One of the dogs that I worked with over the summer, his owner left me his Garmin 550 in case I needed it. I tried it out a few days and put it up. I like my Dogtra much better. I love not having a toggle switch to go from momentary to continuous and it fits much better in my hand. I use it everyday and the battery still lasts a month.


----------



## Rhett Riddle (May 16, 2006)

Check out the Dogtra ARC or the Dogtra Edge RT. You can't go wrong with Dogtra


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been using a Dogtra 3500 for a decade now and last month gave the edge rt a try...my oh my. It is consistent, easy to use, and the battery lasts forever...I just charged it for the first time since I got it last Friday. Awesome product.


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)

I got the dogtra arc this year and so far it's everything I would expect from dogtra the only thing I see that could use some tweaking is the stimulus control is very touchy so you just have to keep an eye on what lvl your at. Also the charging port on the arc has the waterproof cover but I've noticed after charging it tends to sit a little out so might be something you have to replace once a year to keep it waterproof.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

DOGTRA EDGE R/T if your serious about training and keeping a lab Maintained, I've had 2 R/T since they came out. Reliability is the no#1 reason I have them. Dogtra is more powerful and at longer Distances I get results. Batteries stay charged for ever and the Service at Dogtra is tops. I see so many Pros using Dogtra it must be good for the Pros that use them Day in and Day out I would suggest going with the Pros that are training and making Labs. You will be very happy and a more consistent trainer with a Dogtra. Good luck!!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been using the RT since they first sent me a prototype to run. Using it almost daily it has stood up to some abuse and no failures, batt. last forever, and the company is so easy to deal with it reminds me of the old TT guys. Every client I've sold a Dogtra to loves it which I can't say for the Garmin's I sold. 3 out of the 5 Garmin's I sold, those owners came back and bought Dogtra. FWIW, I still have 2 TT 500's and use them too but daily reach for the Dogtra more often than not.

BTW the charging plugs are only dust covers, they aren't needed to maintain the waterproofness.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I have the Dogtra Edge RT for my new pup and still have the tri tronics 500 G3 Exp on my 2 yr old. 

I'm glad I finally made the switch and will get another Dogtra RT for the older dog... Actually just another receiver. 

The RT stays charged a long time... I like the vibrate recall button. And... It charges quickly. 

See my review on the product review page. Great product!


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Got a Garmin 550 about a month ago. I like the charge capacity, the range, the way the on/off button is recessed,and I do like the 5/8" collar, no need to have a 1" flop around.
I like the company, they are professional, I also use Dogtra and they are great folks as well. If you stay in this world you will not have issues, once you get out and go shopping, GOOD LUCK


----------



## Sleepyg (Nov 13, 2007)

Garmen. They sponsor HRC, and make a good product.


----------



## duckduck (Nov 11, 2013)

Ordered the Pro 550 the day it came available which was around a year ago.. hasn't missed a beat. Loaded with all the features, at a great price. I wouldn't trade it for any other collar out there. My 2 cents.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

We just got a new pro 550 and it is nice. 
If I have a complaint it's about the collar strap 
Flimsy, hard to buckle on the wiggly pup 
The Dogtra collar strap appears it will fit the garmin. 
I see a cross bred collar coming to my vision 
Dk


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Dogtra uses 1 inch collars like TT use to before Garmin took over.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Mike: 
Dogtra has a 3/4 strap also plus a D ring and a better quality strap 
Dk


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Dave Kress said:


> Mike:
> Dogtra has a 3/4 strap also plus a D ring and a better quality strap
> Dk


The RT has a 1" strap.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

David it IS a 1 inch strap on the RT and many other Dogtra collars and they also have a 2 year warranty.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

The collar shown to me had a 3/4 width and a d ring 
We took it off the Dogtra ( not sure of the model) and put it on the Garmin 

The Dogtra webpage has the 3/4 width 
shown

Not trying to be obtuse here / the Dogtra strap is way better than the Garmin 
Garmin needs a better strap. Maybe they'll see this 
Dk


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am not sure where you see it on the Dogtra site, I don't see it listed here.
http://www.dogtra.com/?mnu_num=2010&category=2120&num=56

I do see it listed here as 1 inch as it is with many other Dogtra collars.
http://www.gundogsupply.com/dogtra-edge-rt-1-dog.html

I measured mine and it is 1 inch and yes they do come with a very nice roller buckle.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Bought a Garmin 550 last fall didn't last a year just stopped working, they sent me a refurbished one so far working well but I don't thinks its as hot as my tt was going to dogtra next time


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Dogtra does have a 3/4" collar strap in 24", 28", and 32" lengths in a variety of colors. These were used in some of Dogras older models ie the 200 and 280 series collars, among a couple others. Most all of Dogras newer units come with 1" collar straps but if one needs a quality 3/4" strap for around $10 then Dogtra has what your looking for. http://www.dogtra.com/?mnu_num=2800&v_num=7


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

I have a Garmin Delta XC. Had it for about 6 mos. So far, so good. It's definitely hot enough. My son's dog is 15 mos old and a high drive and can take a lot of pressure. Level 7 will occasionally get a vocal reaction out of him, and the collar goes all the way up to 21.


----------



## Black Duck Dog (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for everyones input. I went with the Dogtra edge rt. I have a question for those who own them. Is a level 1 high more or less power than a level 2 low?


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Black Duck Dog said:


> Thanks for everyones input. I went with the Dogtra edge rt. I have a question for those who own them. Is a level 1 high more or less power than a level 2 low?


Less. Low 1, Medium 1, High 1, Low 2, etc.


----------



## Black Duck Dog (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Tyler, thats what I thought but remembered reading the opposite in a thread a while back but couldn't find that thread.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

So last night we aired in the dark in a new place. 
The Garmin 550 has a light built in and it was nice. 
Next we'll try the built in bark reducer. 

Now if only the collar of better quality with a D ring 
Most of us with young dogs attach a tab to the collar and the Garmin just doesn't have a spot for the tab 
Dk


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have never used my training collar to air but I bought some cheapo lights from LCS for $9.95 that attach to the dogs reagular collars. I also would not leave a training collar on a dog when I want to know for sure it is charged for training. Bark collars are way cheaper to replace than a training collar too.

Dogtra 2 year warranty from a company based in the dog business versus Garmin 1 year warranty that won't support collars that are less than 5 years old......


----------

